
We build a $20 LoRa Satellite Ground Station and we follow the FossaSat-1 launch - Osiris30
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k0aM-PJzo8
======
ncrmro
Lora is super cool, I’ve tested it up to .25 miles with one inside my
apartment blocked by trees and or worked great.

But the amount of data is very small without doing any sort of buffer.

It works great if your sending about three numbers max per transmission (think
this sensors temp is 103).

When sending text you need to convert to binary or some encoding scheme and
fill a buffer or your message will be cut off.

I didn’t play around with Lora WAN which is supposed to handle lots of this
logic.

~~~
zamadatix
Yeah unless you've got a ton of devices that actually fit the LoRa use case
and you plan on leaving them all on all the time I've found good ol' raw radio
mode to be much more useful.

